# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo todo mi lote

## 7corazones

Bueno...
Pongo a la venta toda mi magia por 2 razones; la principal es por que necesito el dinero y la segunda es por dejar un poco de lado el hobby.
Dejo aqui el listado y si puedo pondre alguna foto. 


Libros-

Cartomagia fundamental - 38
GEC 1 - 30
Manipulaciones - 24
Pick Pocket - 9
Aprenda UD Magia - 9


DVD-

Art of attraction - 35
Sankey's Mentalism - 25
Who's afraid of invisible thread? - 40

Barajas-

Biselada - 7.5
Forzaje 1 via - 6
Nudista* tiene poco antiderrapante - 10
Doble cara - 6
Invisible* Una no sirve como invisible aunque si como para hacer otros juegos (x2) - (6.5 x2) - 13
Manipulacion Murphy - 11
Tigre (Palos blancos) - 8
Vintage  - 8
Svengali - 10
Miniatura (x2) - (3+3) - 6
Evano - 12

Juegos cartomagia-

Spot - 25
WOW - 35
Carta en el techo - 12
Desaparicion estuche - 7
Carta puntos cambiantes - 18

Otros-

Aparicion de baston (Acero) - 21
Aros chinos - 30
Miracle rope (Cuerda magica) - 8
Tubo de cristal (tiene una chapuza) (Sirve) - 10* = 5
MC grip (FP para lanzar cartas) - 12
Polvos solidificantes - 6
Nieve China- 6
Bolsa huevo con cremallera - 8
Hilo invisible ultra elastico - 30
Cera - 4
Humo mistico - 3.5
Caja Okito 5o Cent. - 9
FP vernet extra largo - 3
Pañuelo seda 15x15 (x3) - (1+1+1) - 3
Spider Pen - 47
(Repuestos Spider Per (Pilas 6€ y carrete 7€) - 13


Regalo los siguientes articulos con la compra de todo el lote:

Libro Juegos y trucos de magia
Baraja Bicycle marcada (Casera)
Nieve instantanea (Queda poca)
Card guard (Golpeado)
Impresión magica de targetas

Los precios son con los que se venden en las tiendas y lo que yo pague por ellos.
Hago esto para ahorrar tiempo y no tener que buscar uno a uno productos.

Vendo todo el lote, no se desfragmenta.
El precio incluyendo los portes son 400 €uros (Pensad que hay mas de 600 €uros en valor).

Mi email es: pablo_duran55@hotmail.com
Soy de Mallorca

PD: Si se compra el lote en el mes de abril regalo 5 monedas de medio dollar.

----------


## 7corazones

Rebajo todo el lote a 350€.

----------


## Rubix

> Rebajo todo el lote a 350€.


Supongo que estara todo en perfecto estado, no?

----------


## 7corazones

Estan utilizadas pero bien cuidadas
(Se nota el uso)

----------


## cuenk

si vendes por separado en algun momento, avisa...

----------


## 7corazones

Solo vendere por separado si se va todo a la vez, es decir, si hay varias personas que estan interesadas en objetos sueltos y yo no me quedo con "nada" (no me importa quedarme alguna cosa suelta)
Nose si me explique con claridad.

----------


## 7corazones

Hago la ultima rebaja.
300 € con portes incluidos.

----------


## qfast

Si decides vender por partes me interesas el GEC 1.
saludos

----------


## raulroller

q pena no lo hagas ... en algun mpmento te arrepentiras

----------


## 7corazones

Escucho propuestas (minimo 50€).

----------


## Simrok

300 euros por un lote de segunda mano??



es un poco arriesgado y dudo que nadie lo compre



pero véndelo por separado y seguro que poco a poco vendes todo



a mi me interesa el MC grip si me explicas bien como funciona.




SIMROK

Cada uno vende lo que quiera y al precio que quiere....va en cada uno y no podemos emitir opinion al respecto.
En cuanto esto:

_a mi me interesa el MC grip si me explicas bien como funciona._

Mi respuesta
_No desveles técnicas ni efectos y no pidas que te lo desvelen._

Saludos
AHC

----------


## puxe

Si vendes por separado avisa,estaria interesado en los aros,no obstante necesitaria saber el numero de aros que se incluyen?hay juegos de 4 de 6 o de 8.gracias

----------


## rubio_mago

cuantos trucos hay?

----------


## FernandoEspi

> Escucho propuestas (minimo 50€).


Pues mira por 50 euros si que me interesa y además pago los portes.....

----------


## 7corazones

Cuidado, no digo que por 50 €uros todo el lote, si no que al que le interesen algunos articulos los podria vender separados siempre y cuando el valor estimado de los articulos sea de 50 €uros o más.

----------


## MagoEnygma

Estoy interesado en la baraja bycicle tigre. ¿Estan muy usadas?

----------


## 7corazones

Retiro de la venta todo el lote.

----------

